# Atienza Kali Archery Clip



## Guro Harold (Nov 25, 2007)

Check out this archery clip from the Atienza Kali website.

http://www.atienza-kali.com/video/ATIENZAKCA.mov


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2007)

Flipino archery! You don't see much of it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 25, 2007)

good clip  thanks


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello All,

I have been shooting as long as I can remember, as my Dad was and still is an avid Bowhunter. At this years Sayoc Sama Sama, I had the opportunity to shoot with Tuhon Carl a few times, lot's of fun!! Definitely something for those who don't shoot to *** to the repetoire!


Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------

